# Soundscapes needed



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

I need a good long graveyard soundscape and a thunder only soundscape. I want to upgrade my graveyard sound this year. Anyone have something they are willing to share?

Thanks,

Dorian


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

the most i have is a thunderstorm sound scape..one of those immersion relaxation cds..don't know if that will help or not


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Is this sort of what you're looking for?

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11891


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

*I have thunder sound tracks.*

I have what your looking for on my website.

THUNDER, CRICKETS & EVIL WIND.

Check out the samples.

http://poisonprops.com/MainPages/CDs.html


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a couple of thunder only tracks posted here about halfway down the page::
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/67071-jrzmacs-tunes-one-post.html


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't know if you are familiar with the use of torrents but heres a link to a file with 99 sound clips that you can use to make your own

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4439588/Terror__amp__Mystery-99_Sound_Effects-320kBps-2000-_zaltabar


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

jrzmac said:


> I have a couple of thunder only tracks posted here about halfway down the page::
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/67071-jrzmacs-tunes-one-post.html


I like your thunder tracks but can't figure out how to download it.
Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## chartreuse chaos (Aug 10, 2008)

I ordered the Factory Nightmare CD from poisonousprops for my haunt and it is fantastic! WAY better than the cheesy stuff most stores sell. Towards the bottom of their CD page they have CD's that are very specific. I'm sure you'd find the right thing there. Well worth the money. I ordered it Friday night and received it Monday.


----------

